# schwinn leopard



## jd56 (Jan 14, 2012)

Anyone got a picture of a 59' Schwinn leopard.
Friend says he has a lead on one for me.
I haven't started collecting schwinns yet as they are pricey but understand theyarethe well built.
Not being a newbie anymore I might consider expanding my horizons. If it has a tanklight why not.
I've heard or jaguars and high priced panthers but never a leopard.
Where on the quality ladder are these?

Thanks
jd


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 14, 2012)

Never heard of it!


----------



## patrick (Jan 14, 2012)

jd56 said:


> I've heard or jaguars and high priced panthers but never a leopard.
> Thanks
> jd




Yeah, leopards were about the only feline schwinn never named a bike after.
The guy probably got his cats mixed up, but it still sounds like a good bike to have.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 14, 2012)

I never heard of it either. $100 and watch it be a panther. But a 59' ?
Waiting on pics.


----------



## badlandkustoms (Jan 15, 2012)

I ride a 59 Panther II, They are nice bikes and ride great


----------



## jd56 (Jan 15, 2012)

badlandkustoms said:


> I ride a 59 Panther II, They are nice bikes and ride great




Im curious what did you pay for your panther?
Also any idea the value for a good condition Jaguar? Sight unseen guess?


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 15, 2012)

*hello*

panthers, black phantoms   ride  really   good  i have  both plus   a typhoon a  american a and about  every other  schwin u  can think of   never had a  bad ridding  schwinn  chucksoldbikes a  hornet  spitfire wasp  and so on


----------



## jd56 (Jan 15, 2012)

They just seem so pricey. I know they are a well built bike so I have read. But why so high on price.
everything I read about these is that they are great riders. They better be for such high prices.
My murrays are built well enough and stylish. But so much cheaper.
Just saying I want one just the for the comfort that everybody is talking about. And they are head turners for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2012)

The ride difference between a comparable post war Schwinn and Murray product is night and day. The Murrays, and a lot of other post war bikes, seem flimsy compared to the Schwinns. Let me also say I am not a "Schwinn" guy but appreciate all makes of bikes. I also ride all of my bikes and so this is from experience. Pre war bikes is a different story because it seems most of these were made pretty sturdy. v/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Jan 19, 2012)

Schwinns are stylish and sturdy bikes. I have been looking at getting one but, just can't justify the costs.
I would assume there are Schwinn tanklight bikes? Trust me if it is a tanklight and affordable I will dig into the piggybank, turn in some bottles and cans at the scrap yard.
I'm up for suggestions. 
Please post some pics if you have one. 
Even an advetisement will suffice.
Just don't know what to look for yet.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 19, 2012)

*no such thing*

no one ever heard of this bike and its not in the books


----------



## jd56 (Jan 19, 2012)

bummer.......


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 19, 2012)

badlandkustoms said:


> I ride a 59 Panther II, They are nice bikes and ride great





Ever want to sell that Panther II let me know.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 20, 2012)

*There is a Tank light Schwinn, called the Arocycle*

They are to pricy for me, but that is my real dream bike. 1934 thru 1936 is the real , Frank W. Schwinn take off Model.
 Mitch


----------



## jd56 (Jan 20, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> no one ever heard of this bike and its not in the books




Vintage2wheel. 
I just realized you must be reference the non existent Leopard. 
There was confusion as the model I was told about and turns out it would be a Jaguar.

Still wondering if Schwinn made a model with a Tanklight?


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 20, 2012)

I believe that Schwinn never built a bike with a tank that had headlights built directly in the front of it, like the Murrays, or the Spaceliners, built by Murray that Sears sold. (The time period I'm referring to is the late 1950's through the very early 1970's.) Chicago Schwinns were (are) expensive because, like when they were new they were, and still are the more popular,and more in demand bikes than Murrays, and other bikes that look like them are. The reason is simple. Schwinns are much more durable, and they ride smoother. Don't get me wrong, because of their more liberal, wilder styling, some Murray built bikes are better looking than comparable Schwinns, and I hope to have one of these tanklight bikes in my collection someday before I croak. I am old enough to remember when most of these tanklight style bikes were new. My dad steered me towards the Schwinns, though, back in the day, as they are what he rode when he was a kid.

Jim.


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 20, 2012)

You are right about the quality of Schwinn versus other brands. I currently have a 47 Higgins and a 46/47 DX torn apart in my garage and there is no doubt that there is a noticable difference in the quality of the materials, paint and craftsmanship in my opinion.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 20, 2012)

Terry, you have a 1947 J.C. Higgins!?
So do I. it is a totally complete original sheet metal bike, right down to the crowned, ducktailed fenders, and no horn tank. It is very scruffy, but it is still wearing it's original paint. For me though, it is a keeper. It was built by Westfield, according to their serial number database, in 1947.

Jim.


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, I "think" I have a 47. I haven't been able to fully identify it although looking at yours, I might be wrong. Mine is Murray built. The paint is shot. I think it has three layers of paint at least. It is missing the tank, but it has a cool rear rack. I am not sure what direction I am going with it. I might build a rat/board racer or I might do a restoration and put it back together. Just not sure I like it enough to dump much money into it.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 20, 2012)

Terry,
Your bike looks like it was built around 1955, at a quick glance. It's a more modern looking design than mine. Mine was designed pre WWII, but was built post war, as it has forward facing axle dropout slots. Whereas a true prewar bike would have the dropout slots facing rearwards, with chain tension adjuster bolts. If it would have been a true prewar bike, it would have been tagged an "Elgin", and not a "J.C.Higgins" I'm not sure when Murray took over building bikes for Sears, but I believe it was shortly after my  J.C. Higgins was made, around 1948-1950 that Murray took over. There may have been an overlap period when Sears got bikes from both companies. Not positive on that though.

Jim.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 20, 2012)

Schwinndemonium said:


> I believe that Schwinn never built a bike with a tank that had headlights built directly in the front of it, like the Murrays, or the Spaceliners, built by Murray that Sears sold. (The time period I'm referring to is the late 1950's through the very early 1970's.) Chicago Schwinns were (are) expensive because, like when they were new they were, and still are the more popular,and more in demand bikes than Murrays, and other bikes that look like them are. The reason is simple. Schwinns are much more durable, and they ride smoother. Don't get me wrong, because of their more liberal, wilder styling, some Murray built bikes are better looking than comparable Schwinns, and I hope to have one of these tanklight bikes in my collection someday before I croak. I am old enough to remember when most of these tanklight style bikes were new. My dad steered me towards the Schwinns, though, back in the day, as they are what he rode when he was a kid.
> 
> Jim.




Jim
Whose tank bikes are these that you posted? I like the Spaceliner / Stratoflite / Astroflite / Higgins? Cant tell from the picture. Like the rear rack on the Schwinn. That is a Schwinn right?
Jaguar and a Stratoflite?


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 20, 2012)

The radiant blue 1959 Schwinn Mark IV Jaguar is mine. I did a totally correct rebuild restoration of this bike last year, (2011). Cost me around $800.00, including the cost of the bike to do so.

That Spaceliner is not my bike. It is an image I grabbed from the internet a couple of years ago. So I do not know who's it is. I just happened to take a picture of my bike from the same angle as his, that's all.

Jim.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 20, 2012)

*MY dream bike*




 It has a head light inbetween the truss rods.
 Mitch


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 20, 2012)

mruiz said:


> View attachment 38639 It has a head light inbetween the truss rods.
> Mitch




I stand corrected, Mitch. I just Googled other image views of this same bike, and indeed, there is a headlight mounted on the front end of the tank, and it's a Schwinn!

But I believe jd56 was referring to more common postwar bikes, in this case. Like the Murray Astroflite, Skyliners, and their Western Auto, and Sears counterparts.

Jim.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 20, 2012)

*i want one*



Schwinndemonium said:


> I stand corrected, Mitch. I just Googled other image views of this same bike, and indeed, there is a headlight mounted on the front end of the tank, and it's a Schwinn!
> 
> But I believe jd56 was referring to more common postwar bikes, in this case. Like the Murray Astroflite, Skyliners, and their Western Auto, and Sears counterparts.
> 
> Jim.




Guys that's what im looking for.
 Hey I have no quams adding a nice balloon Schwinn with a tank light to my ever growing collection.
looking at this on my phone and cannot see what Schwinn or year it is.
help me identify it.
I like it.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 20, 2012)

*steamline aerocycle*



mruiz said:


> View attachment 38639 It has a head light inbetween the truss rods.
> Mitch




So what year is this streamline aerocycle?.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jan 20, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Guys that's what im looking for.
> Hey I have no quams adding a nice balloon Schwinn with a tank light to my ever growing collection.
> looking at this on my phone and cannot see what Schwinn or year it is.
> help me identify it.
> I like it.




the caption on that image says it's a 1936.
If you really like it, I hope you have very deep pockets. Restored prewar bikes like this one commonly start at $2000.00, or more. Yes, that's two THOUSAND dollars. but they are not easy to find in any condition. If you find one that is all there,but in unrestored shape, in rough shape, still expect to pay around $500.00 for it. Restoring bikes like this is not for the financially faint of heart. If you think you have a hard time justifying the expensive cost of buying a postwar Schwinn, you are probably going to have a much harder time justifying the cost of buying a prewar Aerocycle like the one Mitch posted. As he said this is his DREAM bike. I know he wants one bad, but like most of us, including Yours Truly, the cost is too great. So I'll just stick with the postwar Schwinns, and Spaceliners, for now. Alot cheaper, and easier to find.

Jim.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 20, 2012)

Schwinndemonium said:


> the caption on that image says it's a 1936.
> If you really like it, I hope you have very deep pockets. Restored prewar bikes like this one commonly start at $2000.00, or more. Yes, that's two THOUSAND dollars. but they are not easy to find in any condition. If you find one that is all there,but in unrestored shape, in rough shape, still expect to pay around $500.00 for it. Restoring bikes like this is not for the financially faint of heart. If you think you have a hard time justifying the expensive cost of buying a postwar Schwinn, you are probably going to have a much harder time justifying the cost of buying a prewar Aerocycle like the one Mitch posted. As he said this is his DREAM bike. I know he wants one bad, but like most of us, including Yours Truly, the cost is too great. So I'll just stick with the postwar Schwinns, and Spaceliners, for now. Alot cheaper, and easier to find.
> 
> Jim.




Bursted my bubble. And I can't even afford a lottery ticket.....dreaming on as usual.
Starting my early xmas list.
Item1: 1936 Schwinn Aerocycle w/tanklight
Item2: 1936 Huffy Safety Streamline  D-44E w/ forward mounted horn

If I'm gonna wish, might as well wish big. Then I'd have to get a match for the wife....no, not yet. Sorry babe


----------



## mruiz (Jan 21, 2012)

You said it Schwinndeminium. Whe I was grow up my Father always said to me when I wanted something. (One of these days Son I will get it for you.)
 What it meant was NEVER.
 Fact


----------



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2012)

*30's Streamline Aerocycle ...I'm dreaming*



mruiz said:


> View attachment 38639 It has a head light inbetween the truss rods.
> Mitch




I found this picture of my dream Schwinn tanklight bike....if only I had deep pockets
Streamline Aerocycle...not sure of the year 30's (1936?)....SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------

